
Every Single Browser Ever – Visualised - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com/2012/11/every-single-browser-ever-visualised/
======
wtracy
I was hoping it would show some information about the ancestry of the various
browsers, but it's still interesting.

